# Budgie with large chest



## Caprisaturn (Apr 1, 2016)

I have a budgie who's chest is very odd looking. It's a little big and pokes out in front of him. I'm not sure why, but any ideas on what it could be?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi Ana, welcome . 
I bet you're looking at the crop (the first area in the digestive tract of birds, where the food goes after it's swallowed). Either he ate too much at one time, or it is filled with air. Has this been going on for some time, or you just noticed it? My Twigs had this once as a result of a mild bacterial infection. The vet burped him and recommended ACV in the drinking water. That's Apple Cider Vinegar 'unfiltered' 1/2 teaspoon per 8 oz. of water. A natural probiotic. In Twigs' case it worked. 

If this distended "chest" area isn't gone fairly soon (from a large meal) I'd suggest a visit to an avian vet. One who specializes in birds. 

If you can post a pic, we can see for sure what you are talking about, and whether it is the crop or yet something else. Please keep us posted!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Ana and :welcome: to the forums!

Julie has given you excellent advice  I agree completely! 
Pictures would help to confirm that it is his crop 

Welcome to the forums and I hope you'll take the time to read through the stickies, or important threads at the top of each subforum, to ensure you're up to date on the best practices for budgie care 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help :thumbsup:

Hope to see you around, and we'd love to meet your budgie!

:wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Julie has offered you excellent advice.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having a new budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The chest and abdominal area can develop large fat deposits, how old is your bird and what are you feeding? As already noted an avian vet would be able to determine the cause.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Cody said:


> The chest and abdominal area can develop large fat deposits, how old is your bird and what are you feeding? As already noted an avian vet would be able to determine the cause.


That's a good point too Cody .


----------

